# [Solved] emerge -avt decibel-audio-player failed

## Heren

GENTOO 装 decibel-audio-player 

无法 emerge dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2

```
Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 39) media-libs/mutagen-1.22

 * mutagen-1.22.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mutagen-1.22.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

running build

running build_py

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/_vorbis.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/flac.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/_util.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/oggtheora.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/ogg.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/musepack.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/_constants.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/optimfrog.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/apev2.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/oggopus.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/easyid3.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/trueaudio.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/oggflac.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/asf.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/id3.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/oggspeex.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/monkeysaudio.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/_id3frames.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/_id3specs.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/mp3.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/oggvorbis.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/mp4.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/m4a.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/_id3util.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/easymp4.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

copying mutagen/wavpack.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

running build_scripts

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts

copying and adjusting tools/mutagen-inspect -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts

copying and adjusting tools/mid3v2 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts

copying and adjusting tools/moggsplit -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts

copying and adjusting tools/mid3iconv -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts

copying and adjusting tools/mutagen-pony -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mutagen-inspect from 644 to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mid3v2 from 644 to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/moggsplit from 644 to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mid3iconv from 644 to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mutagen-pony from 644 to 755

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase python_compile_all

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-libs/mutagen-1.22

>>> Install mutagen-1.22 into /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/ category media-libs

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_install

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py install --compile -O2 --root=/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7 --install-scripts=/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

running install

running build

running build_py

running build_scripts

running install_lib

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/lib

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/_vorbis.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/flac.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/_util.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/oggtheora.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/ogg.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/musepack.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/_constants.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/optimfrog.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/apev2.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/oggopus.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/easyid3.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/trueaudio.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/oggflac.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/asf.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/id3.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/oggspeex.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/monkeysaudio.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/_id3frames.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/_id3specs.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/mp3.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/oggvorbis.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/mp4.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/m4a.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/_id3util.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/easymp4.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/lib/mutagen/wavpack.py -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/_vorbis.py to _vorbis.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/flac.py to flac.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/_util.py to _util.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/oggtheora.py to oggtheora.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/ogg.py to ogg.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/musepack.py to musepack.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/_constants.py to _constants.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/optimfrog.py to optimfrog.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/apev2.py to apev2.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/oggopus.py to oggopus.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/easyid3.py to easyid3.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/trueaudio.py to trueaudio.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/__init__.py to __init__.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/oggflac.py to oggflac.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/asf.py to asf.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/id3.py to id3.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/oggspeex.py to oggspeex.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/monkeysaudio.py to monkeysaudio.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/_id3frames.py to _id3frames.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/_id3specs.py to _id3specs.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/mp3.py to mp3.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/oggvorbis.py to oggvorbis.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/mp4.py to mp4.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/m4a.py to m4a.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/_id3util.py to _id3util.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/easymp4.py to easymp4.pyc

byte-compiling /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen/wavpack.py to wavpack.pyc

writing byte-compilation script '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/temp/python2.7/tmpDJGOXf.py'

/usr/bin/python2.7 -OO /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/temp/python2.7/tmpDJGOXf.py

removing /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/temp/python2.7/tmpDJGOXf.py

running install_scripts

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mutagen-inspect -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mid3v2 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/moggsplit -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mid3iconv -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

copying /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/work/mutagen-1.22-python2_7/scripts/mutagen-pony -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/mutagen-inspect to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/mid3v2 to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/moggsplit to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/mid3iconv to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/mutagen-pony to 755

running install_data

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/share

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/share/man

creating /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/_python2.7/usr/share/man/man1

copying man/moggsplit.1 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/share/man/man1

copying man/mid3iconv.1 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/share/man/man1

copying man/mid3v2.1 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/share/man/man1

copying man/mutagen-inspect.1 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/share/man/man1

copying man/mutagen-pony.1 -> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/share/man/man1

running install_egg_info

Writing /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image//_python2.7/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/mutagen-1.22-py2.7.egg-info

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase python_install_all

>>> Completed installing mutagen-1.22 into /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mutagen-1.22/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

>>> Installing (1 of 39) media-libs/mutagen-1.22

>>> Emerging (2 of 39) dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2

 * Imaging-1.1.7.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Imaging-1.1.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7 ...

 * Applying imaging-1.1.7-no-xv.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying imaging-1.1.7-sane.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying imaging-1.1.7-giftrans.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying imaging-1.1.7-missing-math.patch ...                         [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

running build

running build_py

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImagePath.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageFont.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageMode.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/FpxImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/Hdf5StubImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ContainerIO.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/BdfFontFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/GdImageFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageEnhance.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImagePalette.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PixarImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageTransform.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/EpsImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageQt.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/TgaImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageChops.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageColor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/GribStubImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PpmImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/XbmImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageGrab.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/SgiImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/FliImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/WmfImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ArgImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PalmImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/JpegImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/BufrStubImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/GbrImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PdfImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageFilter.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/TarIO.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageMath.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageDraw2.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/TiffTags.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageWin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/SunImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImtImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/Image.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/IcnsImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/GifImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/XpmImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/FitsStubImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PngImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/TiffImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageOps.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ExifTags.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/FontFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/BmpImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageShow.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/WalImageFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/GimpPaletteFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/McIdasImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PSDraw.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/CurImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageSequence.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageFileIO.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/GimpGradientFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/XVThumbImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PcfFontFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/SpiderImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/MicImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/IcoImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageTk.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PaletteFile.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PcdImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/IptcImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PcxImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageGL.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/DcxImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/OleFileIO.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/MpegImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageStat.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/MspImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageCms.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/ImageDraw.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

copying PIL/PsdImagePlugin.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

running build_ext

building '_imaging' extension

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c _imaging.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/_imaging.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c decode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/decode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c encode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/encode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c map.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/map.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c display.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/display.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c outline.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/outline.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c path.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/path.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Access.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Access.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Antialias.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Antialias.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Bands.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Bands.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/BitDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/BitDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Blend.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Blend.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Chops.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Chops.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Convert.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Convert.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/ConvertYCbCr.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ConvertYCbCr.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Copy.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Copy.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Crc32.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Crc32.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Crop.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Crop.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Dib.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Dib.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Draw.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Draw.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Effects.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Effects.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/EpsEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/EpsEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/File.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/File.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Fill.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Fill.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Filter.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Filter.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/FliDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/FliDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Geometry.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Geometry.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/GetBBox.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/GetBBox.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/GifDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/GifDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/GifEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/GifEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/HexDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/HexDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Histo.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Histo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/JpegDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/JpegDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/JpegEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/JpegEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/LzwDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/LzwDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Matrix.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Matrix.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/ModeFilter.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ModeFilter.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/MspDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/MspDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Negative.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Negative.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Offset.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Offset.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Pack.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Pack.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/PackDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PackDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Palette.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Palette.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Paste.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Paste.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Quant.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Quant.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/QuantHash.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/QuantHash.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/QuantHeap.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/QuantHeap.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/PcdDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PcdDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/PcxDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PcxDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/PcxEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PcxEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Point.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Point.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/RankFilter.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/RankFilter.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/RawDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/RawDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/RawEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/RawEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Storage.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Storage.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/SunRleDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/SunRleDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/TgaRleDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/TgaRleDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/Unpack.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Unpack.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/UnpackYCC.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/UnpackYCC.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/UnsharpMask.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/UnsharpMask.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/XbmDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/XbmDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/XbmEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/XbmEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/ZipDecode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ZipDecode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -DHAVE_LIBJPEG -DHAVE_LIBZ -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c libImaging/ZipEncode.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ZipEncode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -O2 -march=i686 -pipe /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/_imaging.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/decode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/encode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/map.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/display.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/outline.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/path.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Access.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Antialias.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Bands.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/BitDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Blend.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Chops.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Convert.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ConvertYCbCr.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Copy.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Crc32.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Crop.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Dib.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Draw.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Effects.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/EpsEncode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/File.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Fill.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Filter.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/FliDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Geometry.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/GetBBox.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/GifDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/GifEncode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/HexDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Histo.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/JpegDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/JpegEncode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/LzwDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Matrix.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ModeFilter.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/MspDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Negative.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Offset.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Pack.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PackDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Palette.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Paste.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Quant.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/QuantHash.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/QuantHeap.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PcdDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PcxDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/PcxEncode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Point.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/RankFilter.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/RawDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/RawEncode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Storage.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/SunRleDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/TgaRleDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/Unpack.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/UnpackYCC.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/UnsharpMask.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/XbmDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/XbmEncode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ZipDecode.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/libImaging/ZipEncode.o -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -L/usr/lib -ljpeg -lz -lm -lpython2.7 -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/lib/_imaging.so

building '_imagingft' extension

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fPIC -I/usr/include/freetype2 -IlibImaging -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c _imagingft.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7-python2_7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/_imagingft.o

_imagingft.c:73:31: fatal error: freetype/fterrors.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

error: command 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

 * ERROR: dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3446:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  977:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  218:  Called python_parallel_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3302:  Called multibuild_parallel_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2300:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multibuild_parallel' '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2243:  Called _multibuild_run '_multibuild_parallel' '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2241:  Called _multibuild_parallel '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2291:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  635:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  968:  Called python_compile

 *   environment, line 2729:  Called wrap_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3976:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  833:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1419:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2:

 * ERROR: dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3446:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  977:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  218:  Called python_parallel_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3302:  Called multibuild_parallel_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2300:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multibuild_parallel' '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2243:  Called _multibuild_run '_multibuild_parallel' '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2241:  Called _multibuild_parallel '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2291:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  635:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  968:  Called python_compile

 *   environment, line 2729:  Called wrap_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3976:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  833:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1419:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2/work/Imaging-1.1.7'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

[code]Gentoo tyler # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_560_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1925280 total,    406840 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Jul 2014 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xxLast edited by Heren on Sun Aug 03, 2014 10:36 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## aleiphoenix

好像贴的日志少了。

请把完整的 build.log 贴出来。

----------

## Heren

 *aleiphoenix wrote:*   

> 好像贴的日志少了。
> 
> 请把完整的 build.log 贴出来。

 

见上面修改的信息，google过， 可能是bug 。

----------

## methaneoxy

构建的时候缺少freetype相关包吧。具体用 emerge -s freetype 或者eix freetype看看吧

----------

## Heren

 *methaneoxy wrote:*   

> 构建的时候缺少freetype相关包吧。具体用 emerge -s freetype 或者eix freetype看看吧

 

这个已经安装啦 

```
Gentoo tyler # emerge -s freetype

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : freetype ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-libs/freetype

      Latest version available: 2.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.5.3-r1

      Size of files: 1,663 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freetype.org/

      Description:   A high-quality and portable font engine

      License:       || ( FTL GPL-2+ )

```

----------

## OwenJia

 *Heren wrote:*   

>  *methaneoxy wrote:*   构建的时候缺少freetype相关包吧。具体用 emerge -s freetype 或者eix freetype看看吧 
> 
> 这个已经安装啦 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

应该是个 BUG，可以先做个软链接解决

需要的是

```
freetype/fterrors.h
```

但现在应该是

```
freetype2/fterrors.h
```

可以暂时

```
 sudo ln -s /usr/include/freetype2 /usr/include/freetype
```

这么解决

----------

## Heren

 *Quote:*   

> 应该是个 BUG，可以先做个软链接解决
> 
> 需要的是
> 
> ```
> ...

 

无法执行命令

```
Gentoo tyler # eix freetype2/fterrors.h

No matches found.

Gentoo tyler #  sudo ln -s /usr/include/freetype2 /usr/include/freetype

bash: sudo: command not found

Gentoo tyler # 
```

[/quote]

----------

## OwenJia

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 无法执行命令
> 
> ```
> ...

 

前面那个是个路径，不是包名，所以会提示 No matches found.

后面是因为没有安装 sudo，如果不想安装这个的话可以使用

```
 su root 
```

切换至 root 账户之后执行

```
 ln -s /usr/include/freetype2 /usr/include/freetype
```

----------

## Heren

 *OwenJia wrote:*   

>  *Heren wrote:*   
> 
> 无法执行命令
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gentoo tyler # 已经拥有root权限。

终端 从普通用户切换到root下 我一直都是输入su 

已经EMERGE好啦 ！谢谢！

不过执行

```
Gentoo tyler # eix freetype2

No matches found.

```

还是 No matches found

emerge -s freetype2 也搜不到包

----------

## OwenJia

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo tyler # 已经拥有root权限。
> 
> 终端 从普通用户切换到root下 我一直都是输入su 
> ...

 

因为 freetype 才是包名～搜索包名的时候不要带着版本～

----------

## Heren

 *OwenJia wrote:*   

>  *Heren wrote:*   
> 
> Gentoo tyler # 已经拥有root权限。
> 
> 终端 从普通用户切换到root下 我一直都是输入su 
> ...

 

已明白 ，TKS。

----------

